# fishing piers



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

I used to fish off of an old pier near High Island before Ike. I am quite sure it is not there any more. An old friend of mine wants to go pier fishing Saturday night. I don't know what peirs are open now. I have never fished any that are on the Galveston Island so I am not familiar with them at all. Is San Luis pass pier still opened? Please give me some help on which piers are open now. How crowded will it be on Sat. night? Thanks for your help. I am looking forward to a good time with someone I haven't seen in a while, I just don't want to screw it up for him. Thanks -- Martin

PS-- he doesn't want to surf fish at night, I already asked him. It would be much easier I know.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

the 61st st pier is the only one thats open in the surf off of the sea wall... both the piers in high island are gone and wont be back. san luis pass is also gone too... you might check with him and go to the pier at sea wolf park and fish for big uglies.....


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. Sea Wolf sounds like a good option for us. Are there any plans to rebuild the pier at SLP?

How crowded should I expect the 61st pier to be on a Saturday night? I've never fished there. I want it to be a relaxing time as well.

What time does your shop open in the afternoons?


----------



## way2slickrick (Oct 13, 2009)

Both 61st and seawolf are always packed on the weekends, seawolf is worse and there are tons of idiots at both piers, good luck.


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

*Thanks*

I was afaid of that. That's why I alway used to make the drive to High Island. Some times I was the only one there. Very relaxing. I think we'll try Sylvan beach Pier.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Fishing Piers*

I have not visited them since Ike but both the jettys at Galveston and Surfside were OK fishing.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Surfside Jetties can be packed now days. You can also try one of the rock groins along the seawall in Galveston.


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

There is a pier on quintana beach. It doesn't go out very far, but its a pier. Its down by the jetties. You can see it on google earth.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

I pass by The Gulf Coast pier about 90th st...They are working on it...The sign said
opening around May 2011....They are going to have to really get after it to make it
by then....I hope they make it...
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Tofardago (Mar 25, 2011)

There is also


----------



## Tofardago (Mar 25, 2011)

There's also the Pine Gully Pier in Seabrook off of Toddville. If you live in Seabrook it's free. If you dont, well it's $20. It's got a very niceset of swings for kids and alot of tables for picnics. Working Bathrooms. The pier is long, just guessing around 800 feet but my feet are small.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Rollover is still open, no peir there, but always been a popular spot. Lots of weed there last week though. (both kinds)


----------



## Martin Kellner (Feb 21, 2011)

*rollover?*

I thought I heard that Rolover Pass was being filled in after Ike. I don't know where I heard that or why it would be done. I am glad to hear that I was wrong.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The old peir there in Hight Island is the only peir that I've fished in my seventy years. But I did caught a nice Red and gave it to a little girls and you would have thought I had given her a million dollars. I prefer to fish from the sand or yak.
Now that thier gone and I'm getting older I might enjoy fish from them. But is'nt that the way it goes. LOL


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Quintana*



gstanford85 said:


> There is a pier on quintana beach. It doesn't go out very far, but its a pier. Its down by the jetties. You can see it on google earth.


Unless they have rebuilt that pier it only goes to the beach now. Last year when I was down there it looked like Ike took out all of the pier over the water. I had to walk on down to the jetties. I don't think the Google Earth photo is updated.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Martin Kellner said:


> I thought I heard that Rolover Pass was being filled in after Ike. I don't know where I heard that or why it would be done. I am glad to hear that I was wrong.


It is going to be filled in. They just haven't finished all the red tape the Goverment requires yet.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Matagorda Pier is open. I'm not convinced that it is open at night though and I didn't see any lights.


----------

